# Fluke(summer Flounder) bucktail/jigs



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I was a pretty good fluke bait fishermen. I was one of high hook whenever I went on fluke party boats. I landed more than 20,000 fluke in my life. 
However, many fishermen started to use bucktail/small jigs for fluke nowadays.
Guys who used them routinely beat me even they are beginners.
I met a good fluke fisherman who use only bucktail/jigs on a party boat in Long Island years ago and I counted how many hit he got. Amazingly he got at least 4 times more than I got.

We used to believe bucktail is working in shallow water. But it works in any depth. I observed that guys who get down smaller bucktail/jigs in deeper water get more bites. You need touch as well as ultra light rod/thinner braid to do it.

The fun part of using bucktail/jigs is you can create the best setup and test it. Here are some variations of setups.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

This two hook setup is for using whole small squid or long strip of bait









You can attach teasers you like to the jig.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------

